# Sponsor Parents Visit Visa



## Rugamuffin (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello hello...

I received my PR in January this year and have been in Australia for a little over two years now. I am considering getting my parents to Australia for a month long visit next year.

As i understand, I can sponsor my parents to visit Australia by applying a Sponsored Family Visitor Visa, however I am not sure we can afford the bond of $5-15k each if we were asked to provide.

Can they apply as Visitors to Australia with our (my husband and I) letter of invitation indicating we will be supporting them (financially, accommodation, tickets) while they are in Australia, letter of guarantee to make sure they comply with the Australian law and make sure they leave when they should including our supporting documents?

They are retired, they've got assets however not a lot. So I don't know how else to approach this to demonstrate they will go back to their country after allowed time in Australia.

Would appreciate your advice in this matter, thank you in advance.


----------



## 2110Lin (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi there, my mum just left Australia last month and she was here for 10 weeks in total.



Rugamuffin said:


> Can they apply as Visitors to Australia with our (my husband and I) letter of invitation indicating we will be supporting them (financially, accommodation, tickets) while they are in Australia, letter of guarantee to make sure they comply with the Australian law and make sure they leave when they should including our supporting documents?


We had an agent though what I did was just write a plain letter addressing the Immigration Case Officer. State who you are (obviously) and very importantly, state the reasons why she is coming. My mum applied from outside Australia. She supplied evidences of her asset and that's to assure the immi that she will be returning. So yes I think you can take that approach but you have to make sure that in your letter, state that you will take full responsibility if your parents do anything wrong and you will ensure that they return home before their visa expires.

Hope this helps. And good luck.


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't apply for sponsored visa, a regular tourist visa will do just fine. Write a letter of support, show some assets and bank balance (Mainly your parents and probably yours too). They generally give 1.5 years multiple entry tourist visa to parents nowadays. They may ask for medicals though, entirely upto your case officer.


----------

